# Which Shampoo etc etc



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

HI all
I have Silver Tabby and white MC and a ginger and white selkirk rex variant and first shows coming up soon. I have had recomendations re shampoo but does anyone else have a silver tabby cat and can recomend a shampoo? I have some groomers goop and woolite etc it's just whcih shampoo to choose.
Many Thanks
Allison:blushing:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> HI all
> I have Silver Tabby and white MC and a ginger and white selkirk rex variant and first shows coming up soon. I have had recomendations re shampoo but does anyone else have a silver tabby cat and can recomend a shampoo? I have some groomers goop and woolite etc it's just whcih shampoo to choose.
> Many Thanks
> Allison:blushing:


Hi Allison,

The Jerob texturising shampoo from Smylee pets for your Maine Coon, it will be fine for a silver and white Maine coon. I would also suggest Jerob shampoo for your Selkirk rex but the coconut and mink oil shampoo as a friend of mine has Selkirks and loves this shampoo. I have sent you this link for you to rummage through,there are other grooming products on this site so hopefully you will find what you want.

I am awaiting a order of herbal shampoo to use that as a first shampoo for my cat so will let you know how it goes. Be careful with shampoos with colour enhancements, they can often stain the coat which you need to avoid at all costs Smylee pets order form

Good luck!

Izzie

Forgot to say one of my boys is a red silver tabby and these shampoos bring his coat up just lovely


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

ALL the Jerob stuff is great - although expensive!! - you may struggle at the moment though as Smylee are out of the texturising and a lot of others and are waiting for it to come from the USA. I have been toppiong up my supply from Paws for Thought at shows. if anyone had told me 2 years ago how much i would spend on shampoo for cats I would have laughed at them !!!


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks both for the advice and I'll try and order some today.

Also well done Carol last sat with your little selkirk, I saw a piccy of him on cat plantet and so recognised him from sat! He is lovely, Stan is very differant though being a variant but still adorabel! See you on the 10th getting excited now!! lol
Thanks again both
Allison

PS just thinking should I use just a normal shampoo or someone did suggest johnsons baby shampoo as a first shampoo and then use the expensive one as a second?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> ALL the Jerob stuff is great - although expensive!! - you may struggle at the moment though as Smylee are out of the texturising and a lot of others and are waiting for it to come from the USA. I have been toppiong up my supply from Paws for Thought at shows. if anyone had told me 2 years ago how much i would spend on shampoo for cats I would have laughed at them !!!


Hi Carol,

Sara managed to get me a small bottle of the herbal on Saturday, she told me supplies were running low! I have tons of texturising left thank god lol!

I know what you mean about the cost of shampoos. I get the basic cheapy shampoo for my hair and the cats get all the posh stuff, something wrong with that somewhere lolut:

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

allison6564 said:


> Thanks both for the advice and I'll try and order some today.
> 
> Also well done Carol last sat with your little selkirk, I saw a piccy of him on cat plantet and so recognised him from sat! He is lovely, Stan is very differant though being a variant but still adorabel! See you on the 10th getting excited now!! lol
> Thanks again both
> ...


Hi,

I used to use John Frieda volumnising shampoo or herbal essence as a first shampoo, both were very good, as long as you finish with the expensive one then you will be fine, I have been totally amazed with the Jerob shampoos and the difference they make to the coats. I wouldn't go back to any other shampoo now I don't think!

BTW yes Carols Selkirks are gorgeous aren't they lol!

Izzie


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I use Ring 5 Bright White shampoo & also Vitacoat Cat & Kitten Shampoo & use Vitacoat conditioner. I also use Groomers Goop on my Maine Coon as they have greasy coats - it helps with getting rid of the grease behind their ears, around their tail & any white looks less yellow. I also use Woolite for my MC too. I fill the base of my bath to about two inches, & pour a cap of it in, as it helps permeate the MC's waterproof coat. 

Thanksfully MCs are straightforwards.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I just want to say, get a Siamese. Make sure their bum is clean, ears/eyes, get them in the carrier and leave


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quick update, I have orderd the Jerob textursing and the other one, sorry forgot the type now and list is at work !LOL Had mint in, thats for Stan. I had order confirmation from Smylee pets so must be back in stock.

Just some white vinegar now for final rinse and I'm all ready for the big bath next week. I've even bought a special little shower head adapter as my shower isn't over the bath whcih should make rinsing easier and I have been told so many times that rinsing is VERY important. I'll do some before and after pics next week.
Well thanks agin all
Allison:wink5:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Allison, must phone Smylees to see if mine is in as have had it on order for ages now


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

LOL - or a Burmese, Asian or Ocicat 

i have never shampooed a cat and I don't intend to start now 

Shorthairs just don't need it, neither do any of the Tiffanies I've had, or my LH LaPerm.



Biawhiska said:


> I just want to say, get a Siamese. Make sure their bum is clean, ears/eyes, get them in the carrier and leave


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi again
just had an email from Smylee pets to say it is out of stock!!!urgghhhh

They are offering Biogroom textursing shampoo instead, is this one any good?
Thanks guys
Allison


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

It's not as good but it is OK, i have it as a backup and have used it, prefer the Jerob but it does


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

God now I'm getting ina real tiz!!! I cancelled the order with Smylee pets as not worth paying the delivery just for the shampoo for Stan and the replacement they offered was half the price and couldn't help thinknig "you get what you pay for".

Anyway now looking for the second best shampoo to use for Ollie and I have to get it in by next Thurs bath day! Something that will bring out his lovely silver tabby coat and the white bits on his tummy etc and also a texturising one!

Any second suggestions/experaiance would be appreaciated and sorry for harping on about it but don't wnat to go through the whole ordeal of a bath and not get good results also don't want to waste money on a shampoo that I won't use again.

Might just put a post on the main forum asking if anyone knows where there is stock of the Jerob, does Paws for Thought at the shows have a shop?

Thanks all
Allison


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Are you planning on going to another show before the one you entered into? Shame you didn't ask before the North West (you said you went, right?) as you could have bought some without having to pay postage.

Shame about Smylees - I think they are sooooo helpful & have really good service. Did you ask how long it would be until it is in stock as the Cheshire is quite a few weeks away yet?

You might want to consider practising with them & a standard cat shampoo & use the expensive good stuff the week before so giving you time to wait for it to be in stock.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi
they said would be back in stock next month so will order some then. I have entered them in the pet show at south ribble as a tester show. I have now ordered some F1R2 shampoo and groomers goop shampoo from HUB, tip on another thread. Thought the goop one might be good as a first shampoo after using the goop degreaser and will see how i get on with these. Def will get the jerob next month though.
To be honest I think I'm just getting myself all ina tiz as it's first bath/show etc and I'm sure they will both look fiine no matter hwat shampoo I use. Ollies coat is greasy at the moment so any shampoo would get rid of that:smilewinkgrin:

Just me getting a bit nervous I think LOL
Thanks anyway for all your advice
Allison


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think it will be fine as long as his fur is clean & most if not all shampoos for cats should do that! 

Did you order Goop shampoo or just the standard goop? I bought the standard stuff & found a shampoo of it afterwards but never tried that.


----------

